# Lake Bastrop 2/24 & 2/25



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

Put kayak in at North Shore Hit the lake on the evening of the 24th. Wind was howling early in the afternoon but managed to catch a couple of small bass on white Schminnow's and one on a shad fly.


































Woke up yesterday morning to some dreary conditions and more wind. I almost stayed in the tent cot but you never know unless you go. 








There were bass chasing on top quite frequently but no takers. Got off the water and made breakfast.

Around noon, the sun was out and the skies were blue. I figured I would paddle over and stalk some carp on the sand flats during the heat of the day. I was throwing a small crayfish pattern when this bad boy happened to swim by within my view. 
















The next fish I got was the carp I was targeting. They were clearly feeding and would eat if you made the right shot. 









After that, I decided to put on a streamer and go after bass. I was extremely productive with a perch fly stripped somewhat slow. I did not pull any fish off the reeds. All fish were over grass with my back to the reeds casting in a fanning direction. You couldn't pay me enough money to admit to all the fish I missed. One good thing though, is if you miss a fish, cast twice in other directions, and then take another shot at the missed fish. 
Here is the fly:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Dang man, Lake Bastrop is a real gem. Before I moved away from Austin I found that lake and regretted not fishing there more. 

Two suggestions if I humbly may- Take the rod out of your mouth, and your balls are showing


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

More pics of fish taken on the perch imitation. 









































































The last few fish were caught on poppers. It wasn't the easiest fishing. Threw for 5.5 straight hours with some serious wind. Either way, time to get the throwing arm in shape for summer. Here is what constant casting will do to you. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

mikedeleon said:


> Dang man, Lake Bastrop is a real gem. Before I moved away from Austin I found that lake and regretted not fishing there more.
> 
> Two suggestions if I humbly may- Take the rod out of your mouth, and your balls are showing


Lmao. There is no good way to get pics solo in a kayak without that angle. Had to put the timer on the iPhone and wedge it in my crocs to stay up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you can take a joke. Looks like you messed the fish up. That lake is known as the slump buster. It usually produces. Especially this time of year when the spawn is about to happen, I haven't fished for bass in a while so I don't know when the spawn is going on. When it does those fish will be up shallow in the coves sitting on beds and you can sight cast. Makes for a fun day.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work. Let me know next time you head up there and maybe I can swing out and meet you. I usually take my boat to the river north of town but would love to fish that lake sometime too.


----------

